
Show HN: Music challenges for guitarists. Showcase your instrument skills - moriquendi
https://pricoloapp.com
======
momMonia
Very interesting product. There’s definitely a lack of strong community that
would gather guitar hobbyist. YouTube kinda works but it’s not perfect.

------
pie6k
Seems like nice idea, good luck!

